# Game #65: Lakers @ Pacers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (32-32, 3rd Pacific) 

@









Indiana Pacers (32-31, 4th Central) 

Friday, 4:30pm
at Pacers
TV: ESPN2, KCAL
Preview 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330

*Lakers Probable Starting Lineup:*




































C. Atkins
K. Bryant
C. Butler
L. Odom
C. Mihm

*Lakers Bench:*




































J. Jones
B. Cook
T. Brown
B. Grant
L. Walton

*Pacers Probable Starting Lineup:* 




































A. Johnson
R. Miller
S. Jackson
J. Foster
D. Davis

*Pacers Bench:*




































F. Jones
A. Croshere
J. Jones
E. Gill
S. Pollard

Lakers:

```
Player  	Date  		Injury
T. Bobbitt G 	Feb 13, 2005 	Sprained right ankle
V. Divac C 	Dec 22, 2004 	Sore back
D. George SF    Nov 1, 2004 	Left ankle surgery
```
Heat:

```
Player  	Date  		Injury
D. Harrison C  	Mar 16, 2005  	Sore left knee
J. O'Neal PF 	Mar 4, 2005 	Subluxated sprain of the right shoulder
J. Bender F 	Feb 4, 2005 	Sore right knee
```
*Last Game:*
March 6, 2005
LA Lakers 103, Indiana 94
Boxscore - Recap

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Kobe Bryant walked over to Reggie Miller at the end of his final NBA game in Los Angeles and gave him a warm embrace. It was the least he could do after what he put Miller through for four quarters.

Bryant had 37 points, 10 rebounds and made all of his 13 foul shots, leading the Lakers to a 103-94 victory over the Indiana Pacers on Sunday night.

Miller finished with 11 points in 38 minutes on 5-of-16 shooting and was 1-for-8 from 3-point range as he finished his career 0-9 against the Lakers at Staples Center.

``It's always fun to play against a guy like Reggie because he thinks the game. He doesn't just go out there and play,'' Bryant said. ``When you match up against a person like that, you have to do your homework. He has had a magnificent career -- a Hall of Fame career. My hat goes off to him and I wish him the best.''

Stephen Jackson tied a season high with 29 points for the Pacers, who have lost their last nine road games against the Lakers -- three of them coming in the 2000 finals. 

[More in URL]

Western Conference Playoff Watch:
Who cares?

Pacers Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

hope we win and finish 3-3 on this road trip.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

Since Brian34Cook has the lineup, stats and the last game covered, I'll keep all of that info out of my preview and give my analysis and prediction for tonight's game.

I hate to say this, but the Pacers could still give us trouble tonight. From what we all saw last night, the Lakers have a limited offense, and it goes something like this...

1) Kobe handles the ball
2) Kobe passes or drives in
3) Atkins shoots the three or passes back to...Kobe

That's about it. It's pretty bad, really. From all the times I've watched Jordan and Pippen destroy teams by playing the reverse triangle, I'm disgusted when I see Odom attempting threes or missing layups, and seeing Mihm miss multiple 2-foot shot attempts. 

Oh well...we can't do anything about that, but one thing we can do is cheer for our team no matter what. One thing we need to cross our fingers for is their defense, preferably on Reggie Miller. Everyone will argue that Reggie doesn't have it in him anymore, but he's capable of a 30 point game, especially since Butler's attempts at guarding Stephen Jackson will more than likely be Kobe's reason to switch up and leave Miller open...and from there, it's three-point city in Indiana. 

Jeff Foster is going to be dangerous tonight. I'm not liking the fact that Mihm has done NOTHING for us this year...and his ability to pull down boards on both sides of the ball is nothing more than pathetic, so hopefully Odom stays out of foul trouble and crashes the boards tonight, or the Pacers will have alot of room for error, with the easy second chance points they can get in the paint.

I think it's obvious that we need a playoff version of Kobe Bryant right now, because he may not be able to show it off after the month of April if we don't see it soon. Kobe needs to trust his teammates more in a game like this, where Artest and Jermaine, two of the Pacers' biggest stars, are out...and he'll be rested for a big push in the second half, rather than being out of gas in the third quarter. I'd still like to see Walton in, and Kobe playing off the ball more, rather than holding onto it for 15 seconds and shaking off defenders, because this is exactly what put him on the trainer's table last season for an IV. If Kobe stays rested, and gets to sit a few more minutes in the second, you'll see him come out on top in the third and final quarter, and the Lakers will make a push for a scoring run and, hopefully, a win.

My Miami Heat/LA Lakers prediction was close...very close...so for this game, I'll take the Lakers by 7 against Indiana, 95-88.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i think the lakers can take this one


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We had better beat the Pacers without JO. Funnily enough, if we win this game...it's actually a decent road trip.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, I've actually turned off the TV and haven't been watching for a few minutes now. After Kobe picked up his 2nd foul, I knew we were screwed. I've really lost a lot of interest in this team and don't care to waste 2.5 hours sitting in front of my TV watching them not hustle and just get outworked.

Maybe I'll turn it back on later, probably not. It's just too frustrating getting all worked up over this team when they flat out suck and don't learn from their mistakes.

Oh yeah, Caron Butler is almost as much as a stiff as Mihm.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Does Miller have problems shooting without using his elbows knocking players upside teh head? Jesus.. :curse: 

Of course this is gonna be a struggle when Kobe's on the bench.. Bah!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Down 50-46 at halftime:

Butler - Pathetic shooting tonight
Odom - Pathetic shooting tonight
Mihm - Hi, I'm Your Crappy Center
Kobe - 6 pts and 3 fouls at the break? Cant guard Reggie Miller either!
Atkins - Eh
Brown - Close to the best player tonight on the court for LA :hurl:
JJ - Nada.. Got knocked up by Miller..
Grant - Ok production
Walton - Blah Blah Blah

They are playing pathetic and down just 4? Uhhhhhh...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Is Mihm really a poor man's Jeff Foster?

Is Reggie really kickin our ***?

Good Grief!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

realdealbneal said:


> Since Brian34Cook has the lineup, stats and the last game covered, I'll keep all of that info out of my preview and give my analysis and prediction for tonight's game.
> 
> I hate to say this, but the Pacers could still give us trouble tonight. From what we all saw last night, the Lakers have a limited offense, and it goes something like this...
> 
> ...


Wow, good call. It's like you typed that in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie has really amazed me this game. He must really love going back to California.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Lamar Odom injured his shoulder. Out for the game and is out "indefinitely."


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Locke said:


> Lamar Odom injured his shoulder. Out for the game and is out "indefinitely."


Hmph he didn tdo much anyways tonight..

83-80 Pacers with 6:30 to go..


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How could we collapse like that? Well, this should be an interesting game now.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

1 point game. 

Pacers time-out.


Man, why can't i give up on hope? :curse: 

Let's go Lakers!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Get Kobe in, Godamit!!!! :curse:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

PREDICTION I MADE LAST GAME

*I have a prediction for heat vs lakers game, hope it does not happen, but there is a good chance it will happen soon, if not tomorrow’s game then the next. A fake injury of one of our star players (kobe).*

I SAID KOBE BUT IT IS ODOM

we better pick someone good this draft pick.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Frank Hamblen is a damn fool for letting Kobe sit that damn long, he's a fool for pulling Chucky for Brown when we were flowing. Frank is terrible and has been terrible the whole season. 

He's killing us. We rally yet he pulls 2 key players.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe enters the game.

Two assists from the guy and suddenly it's a 1 pt game again...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I actually thought it was very smart to sit Kobe out.. They were in the flow.. Why ruin something to was in process? 

Chucky 3.. 90-90 
Johnson Jumper.. 92-90 IND
Chucky miss 3 Jackson board..
Reggie 333333333333.. 95-90 Pacers 59.0 Left..

Reggie does it again.. GRRR


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Chucky!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Los Angeles, you have been Miller Moment-ized.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe fouled by Jackson.. Dunno bout that call :laugh:
FT Good.. 95-91 IND
FT Missed.. 95-91 IND (51.7 left)
Butler fouls Miller.. 36.4 left
Johnson jumper.. 97-91 IND (29.7 left)

I'm thru..


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Los Angeles, you have been Miller Moment-ized.


Who the **** is guarding the ol' geezer? :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Who the **** is guarding the ol' geezer? :curse:


I think Ko and Butt

You notice things are going bad with this team when a game thread is down to 2 killer pages.. WOW..


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe with 28 minutes? What the ****? Who would win it for us? Luke freaking Walton?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Another loss.


Still, i must say Reggie is a GOD. Damn his soul! But pouring down 37 pts at age 39? :clap:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Who the **** is guarding the ol' geezer? :curse:


Everyone


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Kobe with 28 minutes? What the ****? Who would win it for us? Luke freaking Walton?


With a combination of foul trouble, foot hurting lately, couldnt make a basket, getting torched by Reggie Miller, wasnt scoring, wasnt getting to the ft, I hope he got less playing time. 

KOBE SUCKED.. Plain and simple!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

In a night where the 2 latest poster childs for the NBA put up mediocre exibitions (Kobe with 12 pts and LBJ shooting 3-20!!!!), Reggie scores 39 on 13-18, 3-5 and 10-10??????


Something remains true in this league.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Amazing game by Reggie Miller. God bless him, because although tonight it was my turn to be heart broken by him, I love him to death. What a player he turned out to be, and I really hope he thinks about coming back for another season.

Indiana came out and dominated the offensive boards, which is why they won. Not because of their shooting, but because Jeff Foster and Dale Davis combined for 11 total rebounds on offense. That's not gonna cut it. 

I'd just like to thank Caron Butler and Chucky Atkins for wanting to play basketball today and try to grind out a win, thank you.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Well one good thing is that they made a comeback that consisted of more than just launching 3s. I was glad they kept Kobe on the bench during that time because he's the main one who perpetuates that crap -- maybe he learned a little something. But too much Reggie, and as always, no D.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Say hello to lottery my friend!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

kobe just didn't have it tonight.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

*good luck with the lottery *









just kidding, I think the lakers will still be in the hunt for that 8th seed at least until the last week of the regular season


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe's worst performance in his career, IMO. What the hell is wrong with him?

Now we're 2.5 games back of Denver and we can all officially say the season is over. Hopefully, we'll get a good pick and trade it along with Odom/Butler for a star.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

and we havent gotten to the hardest part of the year yet

@San Antonio-- 
@Memphis --
@Phoenix—
Houston --
@Seattle --
@Sacramento —
Phoenix—
Sacramento—
Dallas


once again, ouch


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

PLEASE DONT GIVE THE LAKERS ANYMORE NICE COMENTS THIS SEASON... :curse:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: good luck with the lottery *



Julo said:


> just kidding, I think the lakers will still be in the hunt for that 8th seed at least until the last week of the regular season


no...your not kidding...and im fine with that because its the truth....they will get lottery...they were just teasing us this season....u know what...the last 5 laker seasons..we all can honestly say that the lakers would win like every game in the east and "oo yeah there playing the east this should be an easy win...and when we cant even beat the worst teams in the east you tend to stop and wonder "wow are the lakers really that bad" there i said it you can criticize me how you want to but this is how i feel and this is the truth...im so fed up with the lakers this season...this had to have been one of there worst seasons in f*cking the last 20 f*cking years...unbelieveable


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Cris said:


> and we havent gotten to the hardest part of the year yet
> 
> @San Antonio--
> @Memphis --
> ...


Oh man, that is dirty....i'm afraid.....


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I have accepted the fact that we are missing the playoffs and now just hope we can land one of these 3 point guards in the draft.

Raymond Felton
Chris Paul
Deron Williams


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Kobe's worst performance in his career, IMO. What the hell is wrong with him?
> 
> Now we're 2.5 games back of Denver and we can all officially say the season is over. Hopefully, we'll get a good pick and trade it along with Odom/Butler for a star.


He is obviously injured. He was playing fantastic basketball for a 5 game stretch not too long ago. 

His best bet would be to sit out and get that ankle back to 100%.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

bballlife said:


> He is obviously injured. He was playing fantastic basketball for a 5 game stretch not too long ago.
> 
> His best bet would be to sit out and get that ankle back to 100%.


Kobe AND Odom out? 

Yikes...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

If Kobe really is injured there's no point in him playing now. He doesn't want to end up like Grant Hill.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

WOW id rather take Chris paul then take williams...williams is good but chris paul is awsome....this is coming from an illini fan..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe has to take the heat for this game. There is no excuse for not showing up when you are the main man. If he's hurt, then he shouldn't have been out there. He gets no excuses from me. I agree with Locke. He is too often the perpetrator of the team jacking up threes. Also, I'm starting to join the Mihm haters. It's one thing to lack physical strength. Now he's lazy and lacks effort.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

-D! said:


> Kobe has to take the heat for this game. There is no excuse for not showing up when you are the main man. If he's hurt, then he shouldn't have been out there. He gets no excuses from me. I agree with Locke. He is too often the perpetrator of the team jacking up threes. Also, I'm starting to join the Mihm haters. It's one thing to lack physical strength. Now he's lazy and lacks effort.


I am also getting sick of Mihm. The more i watch, the goofier he gets, dropping passes, missing rebounds, getting dunks/layups blocked etc...Is there a Mihm hater club around here? if not, maybe i need to start one.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mihm is still better than KG though


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

1) Reads Comment above me
2) Relizes that was a joke
3) Relizes Chris Mihm is our Center 
4)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> WOW id rather take Chris paul then take williams...williams is good but chris paul is awsome....this is coming from an illini fan..


The hype for Paul is amazing.. He wasnt the impressive vs Illinois this year (Then again no one has really been).. If he plays against great guards he usually doesnt play much defense and gets burned anyways.. Paul is a great player dont get me wrong but the hype and love for him has been amazing.. Guess people just see's what he does on the court and loves him?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

-D! said:


> Kobe has to take the heat for this game. There is no excuse for not showing up when you are the main man. If he's hurt, then he shouldn't have been out there. He gets no excuses from me. I agree with Locke. He is too often the perpetrator of the team jacking up threes. Also, I'm starting to join the Mihm haters. It's one thing to lack physical strength. Now he's lazy and lacks effort.


The only Laker that doesn't consistently piss me off is Jumaine Jones. He's the one guy that has played above expectations. I hope we keep him as a backup for next season instead of Butler or Walton.


----------

